# Onions



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay, I initially thought onions were toxic for rats to eat.

From http://www.drugs.com/npp/onion.html, under "Animal Data" - it shows that onions had some benefits (and I assume the rats didn't die).

From http://www.ratfanclub.org/diet.html, it suggests feeding onion (or well, has no implicatons of onions being harmful).

From http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm, it says be careful about feeding RAW onions.

Is it just raw onions that are toxic to rats? I'm pretty sure Splinter has snuck an onion off my plate before (cooked) and nothing happened to him. And I'm working on doing some research on foods with health benefits for my rats so I'm trying to see if it should be included in my list.

Anyone know?


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it's just raw but I choose not to at all. I don't like a lot of cooked vegetables because it lowers the nutritional value and it is raw that is toxic. It's not something that will hurt them by having just a piece once and you wouldn't see it right away. It has to do with causing anemia and can be harmful for any animal.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah onions contain n-propyl disulphide which kills red blood cells... and can cause Heinz body anemia The red blood cells effected are unable to fold as they go through the microcirculation of their spleen - thus killing them. Raw is the worst, but cooked still contains some. So whilst your rat may not die, it may have an impaired immune system, upset stomach, gas or the runs.

Don't feed onion to any animal.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info.

I'm not sure if my rat ever ate onion as I don't like onions myself thus never buy them or incorporate them in my food. But that Splinter loves to get his paws all over my plate, whether it's takeout, homemade or whatever (which is why half the time, I can't eat with him around).


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

That is interesting to read and it is interesting that one site can tell you one thing and another site tells you different. I have only given my ratties small pieces of cooked or fried onion that are already in the foods I am giving them, like something left over, etc. Is that going to cause them harm?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would not advise feeding rats people food at all. It generally contains tons of hidden salt and sugar, designed to make it tastier for us. If you really really can't resist feeding them people food, just keep it plain healthy things like cooked pasta, grilled chicken, raw veggies and cook their portion separately when your cooking your own meal so you can be sure theres no additives/sauces in it. Yes if theres any onion products or onion by products... you'll be weakening your rats immune system. If fed in high enough doses, from the research I did I gather it could be fatal. I'd avoid it completely as they don't NEED it... so why include it if theres nothing good about it? Their systems are so tiny and sensitive and even the smallest amount could affect them - maybe more noticeably as they get older.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh no, of course I do not feed them anything too sugary or too salty. I so in fact give them things like grilled chicken, pieces of turkey, poultry, etc. And as for their vegetables, I do not add salt and they are always steamed or fresh for them. :} 

I will be sure to avoid onions at all costs.


----------

